# MIG Welded Rail Cleaner Cars



## rcoleman (Sep 30, 2009)

These two cars were the results of having a lot of oxidized track, CNC Plasma Cutter and a MIG welder at my disposal. I'd definitly do things a little different next time but I think I captured the industrial functional look I was going for. 

I'd appreciate any feedback or suggestions. Currently I'm reworking the supports mounted to the Trucks, adding ladders and a catwalk and in the dual model replacing the centre truck with a 3 axle truck...


http://www.scrapworksrail.com


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have always understood that you should not use an abrasive to clean the rail. A polishing action is what is desired. The cars look good however.


----------



## rcoleman (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes I agree its a "Big hammer" solution but occasionally, like spring after a winter under snow, I think it reasonable. Theres a good insight at http://www.trainweb.org/girr/tips/t...tml#manual .


----------



## rcoleman (Sep 30, 2009)

Additionally, I designed it so the abrasive force downward is adjustable from feather touch to a full grind.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Great looking, I like the design, a couple addons like the ladders, maybe a crank wheel with a figure manning the wheel. I too have a cnc plasma and welders, it is fun to see what a person can do with these tools. 
Dennis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks like you took the basic idea of the trackman 2000. Are you going to offer these for sale? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rcoleman (Sep 30, 2009)

I had a look and there are a lot of similarities but I had not seen this car before. I think mine looks better.







As far as selling them, I thought about it as I can accurately reproduce the components as its made on a cnc machine. To keep the retail cost down i'd have to find a source of inexpensive trucks or offer it minus trucks...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as you don't run afoul of any patents, I'd be interested in one. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rcoleman (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm currently incorporating some of the feedback I've received and will have a new version in a few days. Re Patent concerns... I not worried about running afoul of any patents.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sure you have lots of suggestions, but leaving the center open allows it to go over track magnets and switches easier. 

One thing no one has done right, in my opinion, is make it easy to clip a "strip" of sandpaper or scotchbrite, little clamps on each end would be great. Something that is easy to use and operate, and can be done to keep the cleaning material taut. 

Regards, Greg


----------

